# Makin' Pure THC



## bugmenot (Dec 8, 2007)

How do you guys extract pure THC from weed?!

 And is there a market on sellin' pure THC?!

 How much would a kilo of pure THC cost?!

Thanks in advance guys.... ​


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Dec 8, 2007)

Making Hash is probaly the main way
I doubt it
TOO much money


----------



## 420tokes (Dec 8, 2007)

it's called Budder, and yes its pure THC. Gets you higher than any other weed product out there. Its avaliable exclusively from the BudderKing. He lives in Vancouver, BC. If your canadian you can actually buy Budder and PREMO Buds from budmail.biz. I love BM.


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 17, 2009)

*Lmao!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GreedAndVanity (Oct 17, 2009)

There is no good way for extracting pure THC or synthesis from the home.

As there are over 50 cannabinoids which will have similar bonding paterns and solubility.

Butane hash oil could theoretically be as high as like 85% active material if done very well. You could then refine but would further lose THC.


----------



## AJ12Gamer (Mar 9, 2010)

GreedAndVanity said:


> There is no good way for extracting pure THC or synthesis from the home.
> 
> As there are over 50 cannabinoids which will have similar bonding paterns and solubility.
> 
> Butane hash oil could theoretically be as high as like 85% active material if done very well. You could then refine but would further lose THC.


So how can you do make 85% oil without using butane? Cause butane is expensive!


----------



## northerncali420 (Mar 9, 2010)

Scrape resin


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Mar 11, 2010)

its a whole process of having a chamber to contain the weed and butane in and a filtered end to let the butane leak out and with it comes the THC that it has striped off the weed.

you put it in a scrap able pan most likely a pyrex and let the pan that has the butane and THC sit in a warm water bath to help cook off the butane and what you are left to scrape off is your oil
*
MY QUESTION IS *how do you make this chamber to contain the weed and feeder hole for the butane...does anyone have any design ideas they have use to make their BHO extractor.... I have the idea i just don't know what to use or what is a cheap way of doing it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

the closest youll get without the machine budderking uses is butane honey oil then refining it.

a kilo hahahahahahah youd need the entire cali crop


----------



## LANERBLAZE (Mar 11, 2010)

isypropnal... or however you spell it lol


----------



## polock420Jedi (Aug 24, 2011)

well I came across your questions in google searching for pure thc extraction and came upon an idea that could hold some merit.

for your first questing I'll answer with: I don't really know but, what I would try is: using a mild air pump I'd draw the fumes of a commercial vaporizer through isopropyl alcohol, the best way ,I think, would be to arrange the alcohol in a long upward sweeping spiral tube. then drain the thc laced alcohol into a pan to evaporate then scrape up what is left. if what is left is not pure clear crystal thc then more complicated extraction would be needed. by the end of something like that you would know the difference between acids and alckaloids and be able to extract dmt from common grass(which might prove more profitable than pure thc) 

for your second question: you would have to use so much weed to extract so much pure stuff that you would be hard pressed to find anyone willing to pay you enough to bring you a profit. rather than wasting your time with all this extraction bullshit, why not just grow damb dank weed and sell it by weight? but there is this new e-cig invention that people might be down like a sad clown in china town to load up with some pure no-shit weed extract combined with some glycerin to smoke up from a tiny pocket vaporizer. 

as for your third question: it would cost a kings ransom. might be on the level of a pure uncut kilo of peruvian cocaine


----------



## phillk6751 (Aug 25, 2011)

You could use a stil a bunsen burner and what you'd do is vaporize off everything with a boiling point below the boiling point of thc then vaporize at the boiling point of thc to get pure thc extracted through the stil. Its probably not that hard if you can control the temp enough

Edit: correct spelling is 'still'. The process is the same as distilling water except different temps. And just remember that if you don't distill off everything with a lower boiling point than thc you WILL get other cannabinoids in your final product. You may also consider processing it a few times through, so anything with a slightly higher boiling point will get stuck in the tubing without making it to the final chamber for purity sake, however first process should get you in the range of 99% pure if you have a temp accuracy of +/- 0.1 deg f or so.

I want to do this in the future and try isolating a few different cannabinoids to use for different things. Anyone who has done this let me know I'm very interested


----------



## phillk6751 (Aug 26, 2011)

So I researched this a little bit more. In order to distill without breaking down thc as it also degrades at boiling temp you add steam to lower the vaporization temperature of the mixture...and the essential oil need not and should not (which it isn't in the case of thc) be soluable in water. This allows extraction well below the degradation temp...and water is easily separated from the oil since it isn't soluable. I am not sure the formula for figuring what temp the mixture vaporizes at but wikipedia is a good start and I'm sure there are a million articles that would help with this.

One problem I see is the increased requirement for accuracy since water boils at 100c let's say a cannabinoid boils at 200 and the mixture vaporizes at 120c then another cannabinoid boils at 210c then the combo temp may be 122c (these are faux examples). So the difference in vape temps is only 2c vs the original 10c difference between the boiling point of the two oils.


----------



## Prefontaine (Aug 26, 2011)

GreedAndVanity said:


> There is no good way for extracting pure THC or synthesis from the home.
> 
> As there are over 50 cannabinoids which will have similar bonding paterns and solubility.
> 
> Butane hash oil could theoretically be as high as like 85% active material if done very well. You could then refine but would further lose THC.


i gres up around some old fashioned cooks that would beg to differ, but yes the problem is that THC is not the most stable substance and the temperature fluctuations and chemical treatments that would be necessary to seperate it would probably degrade the THC, but you give a pound of pot to some chemistry 4th year undergrads and you will see some amazing shit


----------



## Prefontaine (Aug 26, 2011)

phillk6751 said:


> You could use a stil a bunsen burner and what you'd do is vaporize off everything with a boiling point below the boiling point of thc then vaporize at the boiling point of thc to get pure thc extracted through the stil. Its probably not that hard if you can control the temp enough
> 
> Edit: correct spelling is 'still'. The process is the same as distilling water except different temps. And just remember that if you don't distill off everything with a lower boiling point than thc you WILL get other cannabinoids in your final product. You may also consider processing it a few times through, so anything with a slightly higher boiling point will get stuck in the tubing without making it to the final chamber for purity sake, however first process should get you in the range of 99% pure if you have a temp accuracy of +/- 0.1 deg f or so.
> 
> I want to do this in the future and try isolating a few different cannabinoids to use for different things. Anyone who has done this let me know I'm very interested



one idea might be to suspend the cannabinoids in a solute that will alow for maximum temp control then boiling out cannabinoids individually they should evaporate in order based on molecular weight, the only issue there would be the possibility that some of the cannabinois would break down in the solute and create impurities, 

one thought might be to simply look for a chemical concoction that will actually combine with the THC causing it to drop out as a precipitate then you can collect it and through reverse oxidation? retrieve the THC as a solid.


----------



## Prefontaine (Aug 26, 2011)

lots of possibilities, any chem majors out there? speak up


----------



## phillk6751 (Aug 26, 2011)

In all honesty the water distillation process is probably best since thc is neither the heaviest nor the lightest of cannabinoids afaik. You would just need to know what the combo temp of the mixture. I mean this process is used for delicate essential oils where too high of temps can destroy the oils


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 26, 2011)

This is straight out of "Breaking Bad" !


----------



## phillk6751 (Aug 26, 2011)

rocpilefsj said:


> This is straight out of "Breaking Bad" !


1) this isn't meth
2) the lethal toxicity of thc is in the thousands of lbs
3) steam distillation lacks the use of explosive solvents and is therefore safe unlike prev posters iso idea
...


----------



## mjizzle (Aug 27, 2011)

u dont want pre thc you want all the cannabinoids. bubble hash is the way to go.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Aug 27, 2011)

mmmmmm butter.get it if possible


----------



## lee6 (Aug 27, 2011)

mjizzle said:


> u dont want pre thc you want all the cannabinoids. bubble hash is the way to go.


bubble hash is the way forward. It always manages to stick me to the sofa with a Family pack of crisps...


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Aug 28, 2011)

use silk screen to make hash


----------



## ddimebag (Nov 10, 2011)

You could either use steam distillation or Butane extraction for a reasonably pure product (not JUST THC, mind you, but many other active and inactive cannabinoids) No tars, chlorophyll or waxes though...
Also, you could make a crude extract with ethanol, methanol, or other solvent (chloroform is the most effective for thc) then purify it with ether. could even isomerize your product to convert inactive cannabinoids to THC. maybe you could even acetylate it....but i don't know much about that...


----------



## wbd (Nov 10, 2011)

420tokes said:


> I love BM.


Fair enough I guess.


----------

